# All About Dogs Show returning to Essex?



## twindaddy (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi there - i have just heard that the *All About Dog Show *is returning to the Brentwood Centre (Essex) on 7/8 May. Looks like it is part of a massive Game & Country Show but if it's anything like it used to be I (and Amber my gorgeous Lab) can't wait :thumbup:

Has anyone else heard about this? I understand that the organisers also do All About Dogs Shows in Suffolk and Norfolk?? Looks interesting - found the website - www.allaboutdogsshow.co.uk


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

twindaddy said:


> Hi there - i have just heard that the *All About Dog Show *is returning to the Brentwood Centre (Essex) on 7/8 May. Looks like it is part of a massive Game & Country Show but if it's anything like it used to be I (and Amber my gorgeous Lab) can't wait :thumbup:
> 
> Has anyone else heard about this? I understand that the organisers also do All About Dogs Shows in Suffolk and Norfolk?? Looks interesting - found the website - www.allaboutdogsshow.co.uk


Havent heard about it returning to brentwood but I hope your right is used to be very good. Think they stopped it because there was some kind of dispute with the council, maybe about costs. I had heard about the suffolk and norfolk one but nothing as yet about brentwood.


----------



## SDPetcare (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi
I have stands booked at all of the All About Dogs shows. Ipswich in April, Brentwood as part of the Robin Hood Country show in May and Norwich in August. They are great shows - I went to the Norwich one last year.


----------

